# Prayers for Grandson, Please



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I need to request prayers for my nine week old grandson, Tripp, who is on his way to Children's Hospistal.

He was being treated for bad reflux, but has been throwing up after every feeding (breastfed) now. Doctor kept saying don't worry, don't worry. Well, she's been worrying, and today, my dd found what she thought was blood in his urine and weighed him and he has lost more weight and rushed him to the doctor. It turned out to be pink crystals and he is dehydrated and has lost weight.

They will do blood work and more than likely do test to see if it is pyloric stenosis (he does have that little ball thing when he eats - dd just told me that!). 

Anyway, please keep Tripp in your prayers - I hate to think of him undergoing surgery. 

(Didn't want to post on FB so Nicole wasn't bombared with phone calls and texts.) 

I know I can count on the SM prayer warriors. Will update when I hear more. Thanks!!!!

Linda


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little baby!! So little to have trouble!.. Will be praying they can take care of things without having to do surgery!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I started praying nowrayer:rayer: for baby Tripp. I will pray this resolves and he doesn't need surgery!:grouphug:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

awww so sorry the little guy is going through a rough time... I will say a prayer for him !


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry ! Prayers on the way!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for your prayers. I'm worried, but have faith that everything will be just fine with prayers. Hugs

Linda


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Prayers sent for your precious Tripp....peace to your and your family.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh dear, poor little guy. I will certainly pray for him that he doesn't need surgery. Your poor daughter must be worried sick.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry to hear the news. Prayers he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Praying for Tripp <333


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lifting up prayers!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sending positive thoughts and prayersrayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Linda, I'm so sorry to hear that baby Tripp has been going through such a tough time  I know you all must be worried sick. Sending lots and lots of prayers your way!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just heard from Nicole, they are waiting for him to be triaged and then get him in a room. From what she just told me the doctor sent him there to be admitted. So looks like he will be spending the night to be rehydrated and for tests. She also said he is lethargic.  This is Tripp - my little buddy:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh poor little baby. Tripp is in my prayers!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers for all of you. Many Prayers!!!*
*Nickee**
*I Just Seen the pictures what a doll. childern should not ever have to be sick.*
*Blessings for Him**


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh little precious Tripp, prayers are on the way!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's so sweet! I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Will pray for baby Tripp....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for baby Tripp! I hope he's resting comfortably tonight.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Linda, i will most definitely be keeping baby Tripp in my prayers. Please update when you can. :grouphug:


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Count me in with prayers. Hugs and prayers to the family..


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Get well soon baby Tripp :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

What a beautiful baby little Tripp is! Im saying prayers for healing for Tripp, and for peace and comfort for you and your daughter, too.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my prayers for sweet baby Tripp!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Praying for the little guy that all will be well.*


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

What a beautiful baby! I am so sorry he is sick. I'm gklad he is where he needs to be so that they can get him all better.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Prayers for baby Tripp.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Praying for baby Tripp may the light of Jesus heal this sweet angel and arch angel micheal wrap him in his wings and relive him of any and all ilness xoxoxoxoxoxooxxo


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - I'm so sorry that Tripp and your family is going through this. He's so cute. Glad he's in the hospital where they can treat him with IV and help him get better. Bound to be lethargic if he's dehydrated. I'm sending prayers and positive thoughts. He looks like a little trouper to me. :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sending prayers up for little Tripp-- and prayers for wisdom for his doctors and other healthcare providers.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Linda -- sending prayers for baby Tripp and lots of hugs for you and Nicole.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Sending prayers for your little man, and hugs for you. God Bless Tripp.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you for your prayers. Tripp will be having an ultrasound this morning to confirm the diagnosis and then into surgery if he needs it - which doctor thinks he will. I'm waiting for son in law to bring me their fluffs. Then will head to the hospital later this morning. Nicole sent me this pic of Tripp in the hospital - poor thing - he looks so sad.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm lifting up Baby Tripp in prayers this morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - praying for little Tripp and hoping the docs take care of what's wrong and he picks up where he left off --as a healthy little baby. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

sophie said:


> Thank you for your prayers. Tripp will be having an ultrasound this morning to confirm the diagnosis and then into surgery if he needs it - which doctor thinks he will. I'm waiting for son in law to bring me their fluffs. Then will head to the hospital later this morning. Nicole sent me this pic of Tripp in the hospital - poor thing - he looks so sad.


Oh that poor little angel....I'm sure he's wondering what the heck is going on.

Continuing in prayer for you all.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my! I have a grandson & I know how concerned you must be. Tripp looks so much older than 9 wks. in that last pic w/his tubes in the arm. Poor baby.
Sending up healing prayers for him and praying for attentive nurses & care givers, both to baby & to family. Please keep us up-dated as you can! :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Will definitely prayer for your grandson.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about your grandson. I as well will be sending of prayers your way for your little man:wub:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Joining the prayer chain for baby Tripp. Bless his precious little self, what a handsome little guy. Prayers to grandmother for strength.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

That picture from the hospital just brought tears to my eyes - he looks so very sweet and yet so very worried! Continuing to pray that all goes well.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just found android application. We are at children's. He had ultrasound and it is pyloric stenosis. Waiting for surgeon to schedule surgery. I was able to pick him up and hold him while we cleaned his crib after he threw up and then he threw up all down my shirt. So at least I got a nice drew brees t-shirts from the giftshop! LOL. I just need a bra!!!! So glad I brought a jacket!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm glad he is getting the right tests done quickly. Will pray for Tripp-- do not worry or be afraid. Pyloric stenosis surgery (pyloromyotomy) is a very quick and simple surgery with a great recovery! Many of my patients go home the very next day  Hope everything goes well without any complications. :hugs:


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

So sorry baby Tripp will need surgery. Praying for a speedy recovery for the little guy.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Marisa, thank you!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

What a precious little baby. Sending prayers for a quick recovery for baby Tripp.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Still sending prayers for sweet baby Tripp!! His little pic makes this grandma sad!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Thank you again for your prayers. No surgery today, the surgeon came in and told us that Tripp's electrolyte balance is not good enough, yet. They may do the surgery tomorrow. Love you all. I know I haven't been posting on SM lately, but I do try to read and keep up and knew I could count on y'all for support. Thank you, again, from the bottom of my heart.

Linda


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:grouphug:He's in the right place where they can get enough IV fluids into him to get the electrolytes up. We'll keep him in our prayers. Thanks for updating.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for this precious baby. Keeping Tripp in my prayers for a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending you and your beautiful grandbaby love and healing thoughts. Seeing his tiny little self in that hospital bed just breaks my heart  . Yall stay strong and keep us posted on his healing progress. God bless.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are continuing to go out for your little grandson. I'm sure little Tripp will feel so much better after this problem gets resolved!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm glad you're getting answers. Praying his surgery goes well!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Quick Update - Tripp's labs still aren't good enough for surgery.  I'm so worried. He threw up all night. Finally, stopped at 4 a.m. this morning. Please continue to pray. The doctor won't do surgery with his labs, but how much longer can he go without eating??? One doctor talked about putting in a tube to try to get some milk into his belly, but not sure yet. Please pray that since he has stopped vomiting that his labs will be good enough for surgery. I'm not sure how much more my daughter can take. If anyone has any experience with this and wants to share or send me a PM about their experience I would greatly appreciate it. Marisa, if there is anything you want to share to allay our fears, please PM me. Okay, I need to calm down and take some deep breaths!

Hugs,

Linda


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Praying for Tripp and your entire family.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said for your grandson and his family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Linda, I'm so sorry your poor grandbaby is going through this. He is absolutely beautiful! Prayers for all of you. Wanda


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Praying for baby Tripp and that the doctors are able to do his surgery soon.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

sophie said:


> Quick Update - Tripp's labs still aren't good enough for surgery.  I'm so worried. He threw up all night. Finally, stopped at 4 a.m. this morning. Please continue to pray. The doctor won't do surgery with his labs, but how much longer can he go without eating??? One doctor talked about putting in a tube to try to get some milk into his belly, but not sure yet. Please pray that since he has stopped vomiting that his labs will be good enough for surgery. I'm not sure how much more my daughter can take. If anyone has any experience with this and wants to share or send me a PM about their experience I would greatly appreciate it. Marisa, if there is anything you want to share to allay our fears, please PM me. Okay, I need to calm down and take some deep breaths!
> 
> Hugs,
> 
> Linda


Linda,

Tripp is in the right place at the right time. Surgery absolutely should not be done if the electrolytes aren't close to normalized due to the risks of anesthesia, etc. Typically, in severe cases, it may take a few days to correct the electrolytes with IV fluids. The babies are usually miserable because they are hungry but IV fluids will prevent dehydration. This is difficult to watch a baby cry- maybe a pacifier with sweet-ease sugar water can help. Unless a feeding tube goes way past the stomach into the small intestine, there is no point in feeding this way since the baby will vomit due to the thickened pylorus. Thus, it is rarely done as surgery is done within a few days. The last thing you want is to feed and have the baby continue to vomit. Vthe surgery itself is not an emergency per se but it is urgent and should only be done once the electrolytes are safe to do so. Tripp may be more of a severe case but hold him, comfort him, and let his body recover so that he will be in the best shape for surgery. Easier said than done, but remember that he is in the best place to be. He is small but his body has a remarkable ability to heal... Some healing takes more time than others. Hugs to baby Tripp! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Thinking about and praying for little Tripp and all of you esp. your daughter!rayer:rayer:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good post by Marisa. I'm sure he's getting what he needs via IV right now.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't update from my phone earlier. First, thank you all for your prayers and comments. Marisa, my daughter read your post and it made her feel so much better. When this is all over I'm going to show her all of your posts so she can see the prayer and support that Tripp has had from our SM family. Thank you so much. 

Now, the good news!!! His latest labs came in and they are good. They will test again before morning and if it is still good he will have surgery in the morning. Finally!!!!! 

Now the funny story from today. After Nicole pumped one time today I took the tube it's stored in and brought it to the nurses' station. Everyone was very busy, so I asked this young doctor who was standing there who I should give it to. He said "what is that???" I said, "you don't know what this is?" And, he said "no, and I'm not sure I want to know." I asked him if he really didn't know what it was and he said "milk?" He looked so confused. lol At that point a nurse told him it was breast milk. And, she gloved up and took it. I had a hard time not telling him it was a sperm donation!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
At least you haven't lost your sense of humor!
Great news on the labs coming up---can't wait to see what happens today w/surgery. Please let us know & we will ALL continue to pray!:wub::wub:
He really is a beautiful baby!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying the labs are all good so the necessary surgery can be done and little Tripp can get on that road to recovery!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tripp just went into surgery. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda -- I'm giving you a big virtual hug. :grouphug: Praying for little Tripp and for the medical team working on him. Any idea how long the surgery is supposed to last? Just breathe...
I had to laugh at the "got milk???:blink:" incident. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Sounds like the TSA -- ma'am you'll need to take a sip of that. :w00t: Hope that guy doesn't work with babies much.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers said!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be back in a bit to see how things are going---hold tightly now! We are praying.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers said here too!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Tripp is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr. Said it went well. Can't wait to see him. Thank you for all of the support and prayers. Parents are ecstatic!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news Linda!
If you can post another pic later that would be fab!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

sophie said:


> Tripp is out of surgery and in recovery. Dr. Said it went well. Can't wait to see him. Thank you for all of the support and prayers. Parents are ecstatic!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wonderful news!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Great to hear!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

ThankGod!!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Here he is. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a precious little piece of God''s creation! 
Get well Tripp! We are praying for you!
Will he stay in the hospital for a while?


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

So happy to hear that Tripp's surgery is behind him - onto healing, eating and gaining weight. He is absolutely adorable! Continued prayers. Wanda


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sweet SWEET baby! Get well Tripp!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*So glad he's okay...prayer works.*


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwwww, just seeing this but so happy he is out of surgery and doing well. Prayers coming his way.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Bless his little heart!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, look at his little face-- he is adorable! Praying his recovery goes quickly and uneventfully.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad the surgery is done! What's next? Hope he gets to go home soon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

What a precious little baby:wub:.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

So happy that the surgery went well. Continuing prayers for Sweet Baby.


----------

